# darkroom/photography wholesalers?



## Ollie4080 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ok, I wasn't really sure how to title this question. I shall explain. 
 Basically I am looking to start up a small photography/darkroom business in my town and am trying to find good/reliable/cheap website's for buying photography/darkroom equipment at trade prices or for traders. This would include things like chemicals, papers, enlargers etc and also films of all formats and any other photography equipment really. 
 Any kind of help is great =)


----------



## missteacher (Nov 17, 2010)

I use first-call Photographic, morrisphoto and Mr Cad. Mr. Cad is a huge warehouse type shop in South East London but they deliver everywhere i believe.

As for enlargers etc. Nova darkroom is good but quite expensive. I have got my enlargers off of ebay. But if someone else has websites for cheap but good enlargers for sale, let me know!


----------



## djacobox372 (Nov 17, 2010)

Check craigslist!!  Most people are getting rid of their dark room equipment these days.  Used enlargers and other equipment are dirt cheap.

As for chemicals and new supplies I'd recommend freestylephoto.biz


----------

